# Kist Bottle



## Kinburn (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello all.... Just curious if anyone has one or knows anything of this vintage. I have been unable to find any info or images of this particular label style and this forum seems to have an amazing knowledge base, Photo taken in Toronto Canada in 1959-60 and yes, that's me....


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi Kinburn, welcome to the forum!  That's a Kist Ginger Ale bottle.  I don't have one, but I do have a picture of one: http://www.canadianbottlecollectors.com/images/2017_03_18 (4).JPG


----------



## RCO (Apr 2, 2019)

definitely a Kist Ginger Ale bottle , don't have one either , not especially hard to find , you'd often see one at antique malls if you look around .
found pictures of 2 different versions in my photo's


----------



## JKL (Apr 2, 2019)

Kinburn said:


> Hello all.... Just curious if anyone has one or knows anything of this vintage. I have been unable to find any info or images of this particular label style and this forum seems to have an amazing knowledge base, Photo taken in Toronto Canada in 1959-60 and yes, that's me....


That picture is fantastic! 
You should enlarge, frame and display.  You can likely sell copies as well.
That bottle is pretty common, you will find them on Kijiji, Facebook Market Place and in Antique markets from time to time.  I have a couple and picked them up for around $5. Jason


----------



## Kinburn (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks all, for the quick reply.....cheers


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 19, 2019)

JKL said:


> That picture is fantastic!
> You should enlarge, frame and display.  You can likely sell copies as well.
> That bottle is pretty common, you will find them on Kijiji, Facebook Market Place and in Antique markets from time to time.  I have a couple and picked them up for around $5. Jason
> View attachment 187774View attachment 187775View attachment 187776


Pop  I guess or some thing never ever even heard of them what state they from ?


Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 19, 2019)

Ken_Riser said:


> Pop  I guess or some thing never ever even heard of them what state they from ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Lol almost said. Ginger ale kist dang what was the ginger ale that almost sounded like kist dang Ohio name I'm thinking kist two words maybe one I remember as a kid dang I'm 58 now born 69 dang girl's name maybe ale not ginger oh that little blond always singing on old showdancingto oh wore them funny looking shoes clog looking she was very very talented such a young age blond a dog I remember to with her some reason bandir spankie and those kids show day one eyed dog black patch I forget dang 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

